
D3-Cloud: Create Word Clouds in JavaScript and D3.js - sebg
https://github.com/jasondavies/d3-cloud
======
cturhan
I used this plugin for one of my dashboard after some customization and I
really satisfied with it.

Actually it's old (about 3 years) but it's fun

------
partykid92
The word cloud is a disastrous mockery of data visualization, and is a
terrible cliche. It needs an extinction level event.

